# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Πρόκληση εμετου

## *Ghost*

Εχω χλαπακιασει απιστευτη ποσότητα φαγητού και το στομάχι μου έχει πρηστεί τόσο που το νιώθω να πιέζει τα πνευμόνια μου! Δεν είμαι βουλιμική, αλλά προσπαθώ εδώ και κάμποση ώρα να κάνω εμετό και δεν τα καταφέρνω.. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω?? Δεν γίνεται τίποτα... και νιώθω τρελή δυσφορία!

----------


## Lacrymosa

γεια σου ghost!
καταρχην τι ακριβως εχεις φαει??
πριν ποση ωρα??
τωρα πως νιωθεις??
ειναι η πρωτη φορα που προσπαθεις να κανεις εμετο??
αν ναι, λογικο ειναι να μην τα καταφερνεις..
εγω ειμαι βουλιμικη κ την πρωτη φορα το πετυχα με την 20η προσπαθεια, ειχα γινει κατακοκκινη κ ειχα πλανταξει στο κλαμα..
εφοσον δεν εισαι βουλιμικη γιατι να θες να τα βγαλεις?
οκ σημερα ετυχε εφαγες πολυ, κανε υπομονη να χωνεψει κ αυριο τρως λιγοτερο..
δεν μπαινει ενα κιλο ετσι...
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## *Ghost*

Εδω και ενα μήνα κάνω δίαιτα και η αλήθεια είναι οτι τρώω λιγότερες θερμίδες απ ότι χρειάζεται για να αδυνατήσω... Χτες και σήμερα με έπιασε κρίση υπερφαγίας, εφαγα κανονικό γεύμα (μακαρόνια) και μετα τσάκισα 2 σοκολάτες, η τάρτα, ένα μεγάλο σάντουιτς και πατάτες... Και μάλλον επειδή είχα καιρό να φάω τόσο μου έκατσε ΠΟΛΥ βαρυ... Τωρα έχει περάσει λίγο η ώρα και είμαι λίγο καλύτερα (τουλάχιστον δεν νιώθω ότι θα εκραγώ!). 
Η αλήθεια είναι οτί σκεφτηκα και τις θερμίδες που θα γλίτωνα άμα τα βγάλω, αλλα η ιδέα μου ήρθε κυρίως λόγω της δυσφορίας...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ghost συμβαινει αυτο πολλες φορες οταν κανουμε διαιτα!! Δλδ επειδη στερουμε στον οργανισμο μας ορισμενες τροφες κ μαζι με τις τροφες κ τα αναλογα θρεπτικα συστατικα (υδατανθρακες, πρωτεινες, βιταμινες, λιπη κτλ) καποια στιγμη λογω στερησης δεν αντεχει κ το ζηταει κ εται καταφευγουμε σε υπερφαγικες συμπεριφορες! Δεν ειναι αυτο κατι να σε ανησυχει, κ μενα μου χει τυχει οταν παλιοτερα εκανα διαιτα.. δλδ ξεκινουσα κ στις 2 βδομαδες με πιανε σαν στερητικο κ τσακιζα ο,τι εβρισκα.... κ μετα ελεγα οκ τωρα που τα φαγα, θα ειμαι καλυμμενη για το υπολοιπο διαστημα.. φαυλος κυκλος δλδ...

Κ στις διατροφικες διαταραχες παιζει το ιδιο! Εγω ειμαι βουλιμικη κ μετα απο μεγαλο διαστημα αντοχης κ ελεγχου ερχεται το ξεσπασμα...

Ποσα κιλα θες να χασεις?? Κανεις διαιτα μονη σου η σε διαιτολογο??

Επισης απαντησα στο pm σου, αν θες μου απαντας κ απο εκει αν δεν θες εδω!

Καλη συνεχεια! :)

----------


## elirene

η διαιτα χρειαζεται πειθαρχια και καλο ειναι να ειναι ισορροπημενη για να μην εχεις τετοια 3εσπασματα, αυτα που εφαγες ειναι υπερβολικα πολλα γιαυτο σκεφτομαι το συναισθηματικο κομματι, μηπως νιωθεις χαλια αυτην την περιοδο για καποιο λογο που μπορει να ειναι απτα κιλα σου η οτιδηποτε?

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιατί Ghost προσπαθείς να σε βάλεις σε τέτοιο τριπάκι? Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές έχουν ως χαρακτηριστικό τους τρόπους ελέγχου της τροφής με διάφορες μεθόδους, αλλά και έναν εθιστικό χαρακτήρα, αυτό μην το ξεχνάς. Αν δλδ εθιστείς σε έναν τρόπο ελέγχου,όπως πχ η πρόκληση εμετού θα δυσκολευτείς πολύ να τον ξεφορτωθείς, καθώς θα σε έχεις μάθει ότι αυτό σε ανακουφίζει, και η ίδια η ανακούφιση θα κινεί σε μία αυτοαναπαραγώμενη διαδικασία, έναν φαύλο κύκλο όπου ένταση και άγχος θα σε πηγαίνει αυτόματα σε πανικό, σε προσπάθεια ελέγχου, ο εμετός θα σου δίνει προσωρινή ανακούφιση, αλλά καθώς και αυτόν θα τον θεωρείς χάσιμο ελέγχου, καταλαβαίνεις πώς πάει???

ΜΗ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΔΙΔΑΧΕΣ ΜΕΘΟΔΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ. σόρυ για τα κεφαλαία, αλλά χρειάζονται που και που.:)
Η ίδια σου η παραδοχή ότι από πίσω εκτός από τη δυσφορία ήταν και η σκέψη για θερμίδες, πρέπει να σε προβληματίσει θαρρώ.

----------


## Christina82

Είμαι ΚΑΤΑ της δίαιτας αλλά ΥΠΕΡ της διατροφής! Στην δίαιτα στερείς πράγματα και απολαύσεις απο τον οργανισμό σου και είναι σαν να τον τιμωρείς και να τον βασανίζεις οπότε είναι λογικό να ξεσπάς έτσι. Ενώ η διατροφή είναι άλλο πράγμα...δεν στερείς τπτ απλά τα πάντα με μέτρο. Εγώ τρώω τα πάντα με λίγη προσοχη...αυτα που προσέχω κυρίως είναι οι ώρες και τα διαστήματα που τρώω γτ ο οργανισμός λειτουργεί σαν ρολόι και πρέπει να του δίνεις τροφή σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες περίπου(ε εντάξει δεν είμαι και με το ρολοι στο χέρι είπαμε!). Τρώω 4-5 φορές την ημέρα..και γλυκά ΑΛΛΑ πάντα με μέτρο και σε σωστή ώρα και αν ξεφυγω και μια μέρα δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου και ούτε παχαίνω. Εδώ μου λένε οτί τρώω παπάδες και που στο καλό τα βάζω...Τα πάντα είναι θέμα ισορροπίας...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

πρεπει να πιεις 3 ποτηρια χλιαρο νερο και μετα ξαναδοκιμασε

----------


## *Ghost*

Rain, με εβαλες σε σκεψεις! :P 

Επειδη εχω παει παλαιοτερα με επιτυχια σε διατροφολογο ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να τρωω σωστα! Προσπαθω να τρωω (οπως ειπε και η Christina82) ανα τακτα χρονια διαστηματα για να μην πειναω, και τρωω αρκετα φρουτα και σαλατα παντα με το κυριως γευμα... Το θεμα ειναι οτι το παρακανα λιγο, και ενω ακολουθουσα ολα αυτα τα βηματα, οι μεριδες ηταν αρκετα μικροτερες απ οτι ηταν αναγκαιο, και ηξερα οτι επαιρνα πολυ λιγες θερμιδες, ομως δεν με ενοιαζε γιατι ηθελα να χασω κιλα γρηγορα.... Ε, και μια φορα που ξεφυγα λιγουλακι, την επομενη μερα ξεφυγα ΠΟΛΥ...

----------


## Christina82

Ghost το θέμα είναι να τρώς και να μην πεινάς αλλά ταυτόχρονα να μην νιώθει βαριά στο στομάχι...πρέπει να μάθεις να ακούς το σώμα σου...Μην πέφτεις στην παγίδα με την σκέψη να χάσεις γρήγορα γτ δεν θα το καταφέρεις...Θα πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή και αργα και σταθερα...θα δεις μετά οτί οτιδήποτε και να τρώς δε θα σε ενοχλεί!

----------


## Christina82

Α,επίσης το άλλο...Μην κάνεις το λάθος να κοιτάς την ζυγαριά συχνά! Θα σε επηρεάσει αρνητικά γτ ακόμα και αν χάσεις 200 γρ σε μια μέρα αυτό δεν σημαίνει απόλυτα οτί είναι λίπος αλλά υγρά του σώματος.Να πίνεις το λιγότερο 2 μπουκαλάκια νερό την ημέρα...μπορείς να τρώς τα πάντα χωρίς να στερείσε απολύτως τπτ..σιγά σιγά θα σου γίνει συνήθειο και δεν θα σκεφτεσαι εαν πρέπει να φας κατι ή όχι...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να ζυγιζεσαι καθε παρασκευη οχι δευτερες. και να εχεις στο νου σου πως εμεις οι γυναικες εχουμε μονιμως κατακρατησεις πριν, κατα την περιοδο και μετα την περιοδο στην ωοριξια
η καλυτερη μεθοδος ειναι η λιπομετρηση

----------


## Christina82

Εγώ βασικά δεν μετριέμαι ποτέ γτ αν μπω σε αυτό το τριπάκι χάθηκα...θα έχω εμμονές με το βάρος μου κλπ.

----------


## Christina82

Αν όμως θες να ζυγίζεσαι να το κάνεις το πρωί που ξυπνάς χωρίς να έχεις πιεί ή να έχεις φάει και γυμνή..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχεις απολυτο δικιο. και μεσα κ απο την εμπειρια την δικια μου που ειχα προβλημα σοβαρο οπως πολλες αλλες εδω μεσα συμβουλευω σε περιπτωση διατροφικων να ΜΗΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ δεν ειναι καλο για την ψυχικη υγεια του ατομου που πασχει απο τετοια ασσθενεια. εχω να ζυγιστω 2 χρονια απο τοτε που ζυγιζομουν καθε μερα και σημειωνα γραμμαρια τα οποια μ χαλαγανε η μ φτιαχνανε την υπολοιπη μερα και την ψυχολογια μου. δεν το μετανιωνω και ΠΟΤΕ δεν ξαναζυγιζομαι

ΜΗΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ

----------


## Christina82

Έτσι και εγώ δεν ζυγίζομαι σχεδόν ποτέ μόνο 1-2 φορές τον χρόνο...γτ είναι ψυχοφθόρο!

----------


## *Ghost*

Εχετε δικιο για την ζυγαρια, και εγω εχω θεμα... :(( Αυτον τον καιρο εβλεπα στο σωμα μου οτι αδυνατιζα αλλα η ζυγαρια ειχε κολλησει και δεν κατεβαινε, και με χαλαγε παρα πολυ, παρολο που ηξερα οτι μαλλον ο λογος ηταν βαλει μυικη μαζα επειδη εκανα ασκησεις με βαρη...δεν με ενοιαζε, ηθελα απλως να δειξει κατω απο 60!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορα διαδικασια κ τρομερα αγχωτικο, εκεινη τη στιγμη νιωθω πως θα πεθανω.. παλιοτερα ζυγιζομουν 3 φορες τη μερα κ μετρουσα κ γραμμαρια, τωρα πλεον καθε Κυριακη η ανα δυο Κυριακες κ παντα πρωι κ γυμνη... αλλα ειναι τρομερα αγχωτικο, εκεινο το ******** κωλονουμερο να καθοριζει τη ψυχολογια σου!!!

Κ ασε που το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι παντα αντικειμενικο.. Εγω τωρα εχω βρει αλλο τροπο, με το τζιν.. εχω ενα σουπερ skinny κ καθε πρωι το δοκιμαζω να δω αν γινεται.... Ειναι τρυπακια ολα αυτα που αμα μπεις γινονται συνηθειο κ δυσκολα βγαινεις παντως.....

----------


## foteinipanou

> γεια σου ghost!
> καταρχην τι ακριβως εχεις φαει??
> πριν ποση ωρα??
> τωρα πως νιωθεις??
> ειναι η πρωτη φορα που προσπαθεις να κανεις εμετο??
> αν ναι, λογικο ειναι να μην τα καταφερνεις..
> εγω ειμαι βουλιμικη κ την πρωτη φορα το πετυχα με την 20η προσπαθεια, ειχα γινει κατακοκκινη κ ειχα πλανταξει στο κλαμα..
> εφοσον δεν εισαι βουλιμικη γιατι να θες να τα βγαλεις?
> οκ σημερα ετυχε εφαγες πολυ, κανε υπομονη να χωνεψει κ αυριο τρως λιγοτερο..
> ...


geia sou lacrymosa logw xristoygennwn kai epeidh ta faghta poy kanoyme aytes tis meres einai teleia exw mexri thanatoy.edw kai 3 wres de mporv na xvneyw exw ena apaisio aisthima susforias .prospathisa na ta bgalw alla xwris apotelesma..etsi tou skasmoy den exw ksanafai mallon gia ayto tha me peirakse toso polu.ti na kanw????se parakalw to stomaxi moy einai se kaka xalia

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γραφε ελληνικα για να καταλαβαινουμε τι γραφεις.

----------

